# Getrübtes Sehvergnügen: 8 Blockbuster, die so viel besser hätten sein können...



## CarolaHo (29. September 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Getrübtes Sehvergnügen: 8 Blockbuster, die so viel besser hätten sein können...* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Getrübtes Sehvergnügen: 8 Blockbuster, die so viel besser hätten sein können...*


----------



## Wut-Gamer (30. September 2017)

Bei Wonder Woman habt ihr glaube ich etwas falsch verstanden: Ares selbst erklärt der Heldin, dass es tatsächlich die Menschen selbst sind, die böse sind und Krieg führen wollen, und die übrigen Götter ihm genau das nicht glauben wollten. Er selbst gibt ihnen bloß die Mittel zur Selbstvernichtung in die Hand, um zu beweisen, dass er recht hatte. Der Film hat also bereits genau die Botschaft, die der Autor sich gewüncht hätte.

Ganz ohne Ares hätte denn auch Dianas Einmischung in die Belange der Menschen kein solides Fundament gehabt und man hätte die Handlung komplett anders aufziehen müssen. die Rolle war insofern schon wichtig. Allerdings war der Kriegsgott m.M.n. nicht gut besetzt und das Finale dann leider auch der schwächere Teil des Films.


----------



## SergeantSchmidt (30. September 2017)

Ich finde es generell schade das die meisten Filme welche von den Weltkriegen handeln nur schwarz und weiß kennen. Mich würden mal Geschichten interessieren wo man ins grübeln kommt. Keine Frage, die Nazis waren böse. Aber war wirklich jeder einzelne deutsche Soldat das pure Böse? Und war jeder allierte das pure Gute? So ein bisschen zwischen den Zeilen, wo man dann raus geht und sich denkt: "Das waren alles nur arme Schweine die für sich und ihre Kameraden/Freunde gekämpft haben." Aber ich glaub da müssen wir noch etwas warten


----------



## Worrel (30. September 2017)

*Alien: Prometheus* hätte besser sein können, wenn es ein echtes Prequel gewesen wäre und man die Ereignisse auf dem Planeten, den die Crew aus dem 1979er Streifen findet, hätte stattfinden lassen. 

*Nymphomaniac *wäre besser gewesen, wenn man die letzten ~2 Minuten der Filmhandlung weggelassen hätte - aber nein, LvT mußte ja unbedingt diesen Abschlußsong verwenden und irgendwie in die Handlung einbauen ... 

*Star Wars *Prequels: Indem man jemand mit Charisma für die Rolle von Anakin einstellt, dem man auch vernünftige Dialogzeilen schreibt. Ach ja, und eine bessere Motivation als "Sie _könnte _sterben" gibt, um derart auf die dunkle Seite der Macht zu wechseln.

*Apocalypse now* - wenn das Ende nicht so improvisiert worden wäre. Daß die Marlon Brando Dialoge improvisiert waren (und dadurch manchmal recht abgehackt enden), weil niemandem ein vernünftiges Ende einfallen wollte, ist ja hinreichend bekannt, aber wieso ist Martin Sheen mal im Käfig, mal in einer Zelle eingesperrt und darf dann wieder frei rumlaufen? 

*Butterfly Effect*: Wenn die Kinoversion das Ende des Director's Cut gehabt hätte. Erstaunlich, wie durch gerade mal 2 Szenen das Ende des Films derart schlüssiger wird.

*Code 46* - wenn der Gesetzestext des Codes nicht zu Anfang vom Sprecher erläutert würde. So wartet man jetzt die ganze Zeit darauf, daß der Code 46 relevant wird, während man sich ansonsten auf die Handlung konzentrieren würde.


----------



## MichaelG (30. September 2017)

Bei Assassins Creed trifft sie voll den Nagel. Für mich war der Anteil der historischen Parts viel zu gering und der Anteil der Neuzeit-Parts viel zu viel und dazu zu unbedeutend und plätscherte so nebenbei dahin. Man hätte den Neuzeitpart deutlich straffen können und dafür den historischen Part ausbauen. Das wäre der richtige Weg gewesen.


----------



## LOX-TT (30. September 2017)

bei Assassin's Creed hat mich am meisten der Umstand gestört, dass der historische Part nicht auf deutsch war. Klar ist das so autentischer aber auch extrem anstrengend dauernd die Untertitel im Augenwinkel lesen zu müssen und so eventuell was vom visuellen Erlebnis verpassen konnte.


----------



## OldShatterhand (30. September 2017)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Promisse


Was fürn Ding?


----------



## LOX-TT (30. September 2017)

meinte Prämisse aber das passt auch nicht so ganz merk ich. Dann ersetzen wir es mit dem Wörtchen "der Umstand"


----------



## MichaelG (30. September 2017)

Ich empfand das nicht sooo als störend. Was sagst Du dann zu einem Film wie Apocalypto ? Der ist ausschließlich in Fremdsprache ? Das geht schon. Bei einigen Dialogen in The Expanse ist das ja auch der Fall. 

Unter dem Strich wäre es aber wirklich besser gewesen, der Neuzeitpart wäre um 70% geschrumpft worden und um diese Größenordnung der historische Part erweitert. Und Assassins Creed endet auch mit einer Art Cliffhanger. Ich hoffe ja daß ein 2. Film folgt.


----------

